# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Apresiasi Pakan Nozomi Wheatgerm

## tosailover

Dear para suhu dan om-om sekalian,

Baru-baru ini saya membeli pakan Nozomi Wheatgerm..ini pertama kalinya saya memberi ikan saya jenis pakan tersebut. Yang saya amati dari setiap kali pemberian pakan tersebut, ikan kelihatan kurang rakus dibandingkan kedua jenis pakan lain yang saat ini juga saya gunakan (Manda dan Sakai colour food) Ikan rakus saat saya kasih Manda dan Sakai colour tersebut tetapi pas dikasih Nozomi kelihatan malas2an makan tetapi akhirnya habis juga sih (saya selalu handfeeding)..Apakah ada teman2 lain pengguna Nozomi Wheatgerm yg mengalami hal serupa dengan saya? Apakah pakan jenis wheatgerm memang kurang disukai Koi ? Mohon pencerahannya. Thanks

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> saya telah memakai Nozomo WG lebih dari 5 tahun dan merasa cukup puas dengan hasil nya ( dapat dilihat di thread *Growth WG vs FD Mix* dan thread  *Sakai Growth Review*) , dengan harga per kg  rp 75rb ( packing 5kg) hasil yg didapat cukup memuaskan ( growth 13cm pada jumbo tosai 47cm menjadi 61cm dalam waktu 7 bulan ) juga pada tosai kecil ( 33 cm growth , dari 32cm menjadi 65cm dalam 18 bulan )
> 
> tentu nya tidak bisa dibandingkan growth WG Nozomi dgn hi silk 21 "growth mengingat harga nya yg lebih dari 2x lipat. 
> 
> bulan depan saya akan mengukur hasil growth Sweet potatoes setelah 4 bulan pemakaian di kolam ikan sansai mengantkan FD mix


Wheatgerm berarti juga dapat membantu pertumbuhan ikan selain membantu utk improve pencernaannya ya, Om..berarti logikanya kalau sudah pakai wheatgerm, pakan hi growth lain sebaiknya di stop ya Om? bukankah bila wheatgerm yang notabene bisa membantu pertumbuhan bila dibantu lagi dengan pakan hi growth akan berisiko "menarik" warna ikan bila tidak dibantu dengan pemberian colour food dengan porsi yang berimbang dengan porsi pemberian wheatgerm dan hi-growth tadi?

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sibarethijau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

nanya ya om
berarti warna seekor koi bisa dimanipulasi dengan penggunaan pakan?kalau kita py seekor shiro yg kuning bisa menjadi putih dalam 2minggu?
apa bukan dari bawaan gen ikannya ya om?
sorry sy nubie butuh pencerahan

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> hikari white udah banyak klo gak salah di pasaran


Om di website Saki koq gak ada ya yg namanya White Tiger?

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

